# Stigmoidoscopy and a Colonoscopy?



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Why do people get a flexable stig. test done plus a colonoscopy. Couldn't the whole shabang be seen with one colonoscopy test. I mean isn't a stigmoidoscopy, for all tense and purposes, just a shallow colonoscopy. Why mess around?


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Just a guess. Perhaps if a Sigmoidoscopy is done first and the Doctor wants to check something further he may then do a colonoscopy.I have had both in the past at different times. I think now a colonoscopy is preferred.And maybe insurance comes into play.


----------

